# cmg e outros SMS e quejandos



## GamblingCamel

As melhores coisas que aconteceram* cmg* em 2010
Eu queria saber pork elaa faz isso *cmg *? me ajudem ?
casa *cmg*? Adotei o celibato como modo de vida. Hehe.

This seems like an easy one. It's obviously short for something very common.
What does it mean?


----------



## Vanda

Simply sms for comigo.


----------



## englishmania

Também usamos em Portugal. 
cmg
ctg
pq
tb
n
q
mt
ng
td
nd

^ These are easy. Try to guess what they mean, GC.


----------



## GamblingCamel

I don't know MT and NG.


----------



## englishmania

mt: muito
ng: ninguém


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> mt: muito
> ng: ninguém



* Camel buries his head in the sand from embarrassment *


----------



## Fericire

De comum também há:

"hj" (hoje)
"qnd" (quando)
"s" (sim)
"qm" (quem)
"tm" (tem)
"vm" (vem)
"qnt" (quanto)
"fds" / "fimde" (fim-de-semana)
"blz" (beleza = ok)
"sl" (sei lá)
"vmo" (vamos)
"bora" (Embora/Vamos)
"gnt" (gente)
"abs" / "abç" (abraço/abraços)
"vc" (você)

E muito mais.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Há tb, o "porfa" = por favor.


----------



## englishmania

Por cá usa-se _pf_ ou _sff_  - _porfa_ não.

Daqueles que o Fericire mencionou, em Portugal usamos (tendo em conta aquilo que me é familiar) _hj_, _qdo/qd_, _s_, _fds_, (_bora_, se o dissermos no dia-a-dia), _vc_ (se estivermos a falar com um brasileiro, etc) e  _qto/qt_.

Mais: _dp_, _cm_, _qq_, _nc_, ...


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:
O porfa é mais recente, creio. 
Achei ótimo, porque aqui, embora se use o pf, existe a sigla PF para Prato Feito, que é um prato de refeição barato, encontrado em restaurantes populares (Tipo arroz, feijão e ovo frito).
E claro, para Polícia Federal também.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Fericire said:


> De comum também há:
> 
> "hj" (hoje)
> "qnd" (quando)
> "s" (sim)
> "qm" (quem)
> "tm" (tem)
> "vm" (vem)
> "qnt" (quanto)
> "fds" / "fimde" (fim-de-semana)
> "blz" (beleza = ok)
> "sl" (sei lá)
> "vmo" (vamos)
> "bora" (Embora/Vamos)
> "gnt" (gente)
> "abs" / "abç" (abraço/abraços)
> "vc" (você)
> 
> E muito mais.


Só um detalhe: "fds", nas conversas que tive online, sempre significou o mesmo que "fods", que significa o mesmo que "foda". A única diferença é que "fds" é um pouco menos vulgar. Parece mais de brincadeira, e é, em geral, usado para designar situações:

"A: Cara, adivinha o que aconteceu? Fui falar com o professor sobre o erro dele, aí ele me disse que eu é que tava errado. Na moral, esse professor é uma mer*a.
B: Putz, mano, aí é fds (ou fods ou foda)"

Mas há situações em que eu acharia estranho o uso de "fds", embora "foda" fosse adequado:
"A: Já ouviu as músicas dos [nome de uma banda].
B: Já ouvi sim! O baterista é muito foda (fds, ou fods)!"

P.S.: talvez até dê para usar "fds" e "fods" ali, mas eu nunca vi assim.




			
				Dona Chicória said:
			
		

> Há tb, o "porfa" = por favor.


Sinceramente, nunca vi. Talvez seja mais comum entre adultos? (Ou vai ver surgiu depois que eu parei de conversar no MSN, hehe)


----------



## Vanda

Ai que eu viro as costas e vocês fazem festa na mesa! O tópico era apenas cmg. Lá vou eu mudar o título.


----------



## J. Bailica

_Patrão fora, dia santo na loja. _


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pois é. Ao mudar o título do tópico, minha sugestão cai fora, porque foi num e-mail que a recebi,de um aluno.

...
Ah, agora sim.

Obrigada, Vanda.
Sempre gentil!


----------



## MPA

englishmania said:


> mt: muito
> ng: ninguém


Já tinha visto "ngm", mas nunca "ng".





Fericire said:


> "qnd" (quando) qndo
> "qnt" (quanto) qnto
> "fds" / "fimde" (fim-de-semana) findi
> "abs" / "abç" (abraço/abraços) []s


Algumas versões que já havia visto.





Dona Chicória said:


> Há tb, o "porfa" = por favor.


Como já disseram antes, também acho "porfa" estranho. Penso ser mais comum "favor" ou "faz favor".





MugenKaosu said:


> Só um detalhe: "fds", nas conversas que tive online, sempre significou o mesmo que "fods", que significa o mesmo que "foda". A única diferença é que "fds" é um pouco menos vulgar.


Concordo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

MPA > I like []s. Very cool.

Yesterday, I wrote a message in PT to a friend in Brazil about the upcoming weekend. At first, I wrote "fds", because I wanted to sound like a hip brasileiro, but then I remembered Chaos's warning, so I didn't. 

In the future, this will be a great thread to link PT beginners to.


----------



## englishmania

You're right, MPA:  [] abraço  , * beijo.


----------



## qwerta

MugenKaosu said:


> Só um detalhe: "fds", nas conversas que tive online, sempre significou o mesmo que "fods", que significa o mesmo que "foda". A única diferença é que "fds" é um pouco menos vulgar. Parece mais de brincadeira, e é, em geral, usado para designar situações:



Já vi muitas vezes escrito, pelos fóruns online, facebook, etc., "fds" a significar fim-de-semana, tal como também já vi com o outro significado .
Tem-se sempre de olhar para a frase!


----------

